# cualquier



## rpleimann

I know that “cualquier” can be used as “any,” but what do I do if I want to use it with a plural noun?  Do I say “cualquier estudiantes” or “cualesquier estudiantes?”  (Or are both of these incorrect?)


----------



## Rayines

El plural de "cualquier" es "cualesquier" para el masculino, y "cualesquiera" para el femenino, pero esta forma se usa poco (dice la Gramática Larousse de la Lengua Española).


----------



## Carlos1980

If you wanna use the plural form you must add the preposition " de " and the article too ,  because " cualesquier " sounds horrible, and " cualesquiera " isn't used a lot.

For example : cualquiera de los hombres (  masculine plural form )..... cualquiera de las mujeres ( feminine plural form )


----------



## VenusEnvy

Carlos1980 said:
			
		

> For example : cualquiera de los hombres (masculine plural form) and cualquiera de las mujeres (feminine plural form)


You use the feminine form when referring to men and women??
No sería, "Cualquier de los hombres" y "Cualquiera de las mujeres"?




			
				Carlos1980 said:
			
		

> I forgot to say, as you can note in my examples , when you are using the masculine plural form you have to use "cualquiera" (feminine form) and not "cualquier" (masculine form plural form).


Huh????    
Carlos: Lo siento, pero se me confundío más que antes . . .


----------



## Outsider

I think there's some confusion here. According to the Word Reference Forums dictionary, cualquiera is not specifically feminine, nor is cualquier specifically masculine. They seem to be synonyms!  

P.S. *Carlos*, you can edit or delete your coments after you've posted them.


----------



## garryknight

Doesn't 'cualquiera' originally come from 'cuál' + the subjunctive of 'querer'?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Outsider said:
			
		

> I think there's some confusion here. According to the Word Reference Forums dictionary, cualquiera is not specifically feminine, nor is cualquier specifically masculine. They seem to be synonyms!



I have only used "cualquiera", for every situation. I never knew why. But, reading this thread confused me so!      Whew! I feel better now. Spanish is crazy.


----------



## Carlos1980

Sorry, sorry sorry, i was wrong when i was saying " cualquiera " is a feminine form , i guess cualquier and cualquiera haven't  gender

Singular form :

cualquier + masculine or feminine noun

Plural form :

cualquiera + de + article + masculine or feminine noun


Then, " cualquier " in singular form and " cualquiera " in plural form.

PS: Now i can assure you that this last infomation is correct . And i have already deleted some of previous messages where i don't know why i was thinking in " cualquiera " as a feminine form, maybe because in spanish the feminine words end in " a "


----------



## Outsider

To be more exact:



> *cualquier* adjetivo indef _any_: cualquier persona normal puede hacerlo, any normal person can do it
> 
> **** cualquier cosa, anything
> **** cualquier sitio, anywhere
> **** en cualquier momento, at any moment o time
> 
> - Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe





> *cualquiera*
> 
> I	adjetivo indef
> 
> 1** (indefinido, no importa cual) _any_: coge un libro cualquiera, take any book
> 
> 2** (corriente, poco importante) _ordinary_: no es un libro cualquiera, it isn't just any book
> 
> 
> II	pron indef
> 
> 1** (persona) _anybody_: cualquiera sabe cocer un huevo, anybody knows how to boil an egg
> 
> **** cualquiera de los dos es un buen partido, either of them is a good catch
> **** ¡cualquiera le dice algo!, nobody dares to say a word to him!
> 
> 2** (cosa, animal) _any one_
> 
> 3** cualquiera que sea, _whatever it is_
> 
> III	mf fig pey ser un cualquiera, _to be a nobody_: es una cualquiera, she's a floosy
> 
> - Source: Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe


There does seem to be a difference between the two, but not one of gender or number. _Cualquiera_ can be a pronoun, but _cualquier_ is only an adjective...


----------



## garryknight

garryknight said:
			
		

> Doesn't 'cualquiera' originally come from 'cuál' + the subjunctive of 'querer'?



Answered my own question at www.rae.es:

cualquiera.
  (De _cual_ y _quiera_, de _querer_).


----------



## jacinta

Cualquier(a):

This is a funny word because when it is used as an adjective, it loses the a when used with a feminine noun:
cualquier libro
cualquier lugar
cualquier mujer
cualquier habitación

When you use the preposition de, the feminine and masculine are used:

Puede usar cualquiera de las habitaciones.
Puede leer cualquier de los libros.


----------



## jacinta

A little more: (I like this word)
When *cualquiera* is used after a noun of either gender, it takes on a slightly pejorative meaning.

Sale con una mujer cualquiera.  He goes out with any woman. (whoever's available)
Podemos ir a un cine cualquiera para pasar el rato.  We can go to any (old) movie to kill time


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo creo que "cualquier" (cuando hace de adjetivo) se usa para sustantivos masculinos y femeninos.

Cualquier coche
Cualquier casa

----------------------------

Cuando "cualquier" hace de pronombre, creo que es compatible con "cualquiera", *que es a su vez compatible con sustantivos masculinos y femeninos*. "Cualquier" *sólo* se uliliza con sust. masc.


----------



## sergio11

As you can see in one of the postings above, "cualquier" can be only an adjective, while "cualquiera" can be either an adjective or a pronoun. 

The same thing happens with the plurals: "cualesquier" can only be an adjective, while "cualesquiera" can be either an adjective or a pronoun. 

They are indeterminate with regards to gender, that is, they don't have masculine or feminine: the same form is good for both. You can say "cualquier gato" or "cualquier gata." In an example used as pronoun, "cualquiera de los hombres" or "cualquiera de las mujeres."

All of them can be used in their proper places, and none of them sounds "horrible."


----------



## jmx

I hope not to add more confusion to this thread :

cualquier hombre = cualquiera de los hombres

_cualquiera_ ( shortened to _cualquier_ when it precedes the modified noun ) needs no plural because of its sheer meaning. _Cualesquiera_ is the plural form, but it is never used in everyday speech.

And now I have a doubt about english :

?? any man = any men ??

In Google :
Results 1 - 10 of about 1,340,000 for "any man". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 103,000 for "any men".


----------



## Outsider

jmartins said:
			
		

> And now I have a doubt about english :
> 
> ?? any man = any men ??
> 
> In Google :
> Results 1 - 10 of about 1,340,000 for "any man".
> Results 1 - 10 of about 103,000 for "any men".


I think "any" refers to singular entities, so you should say "any *man*".
Alternatively, you could say "*all* men".

any: singular
all: plural


----------



## asm

Para mi cualquier pregunta es buena, pero para las respuestas, no cualquiera.

Yo habria pensado que se apocopa cuando se usa como pronombre, no?

Lastima que no puedo decir como dicen enl ingles: WHATEVER!!!!

ASM


----------



## Edwin

Outsider said:
			
		

> I think "any" refers to singular entities, so you should say "any *man*".
> Alternatively, you could say "*all* men".
> 
> any: singular
> all: plural



Certainly it is correct to say, for example, ''Are there *any men* here tonight?''  

There is always the confusion when you say, 
      ''is that true for any x?''  
This can mean either 
   ''is it true for some x'' or ''is it true for all x''.  
To avoid this ambiguity it is best to avoid using ''for any x'' when you need to be rigorous.  

¿Es parecido en castellano con: qualquier, algunos y todos?


----------



## sergio11

Edwin said:
			
		

> Certainly it is correct to say, for example, ''Are there *any men* here tonight?''
> 
> There is always the confusion when you say,
> ''is that true for any x?''
> This can mean either
> ''is it true for some x'' or ''is it true for all x''.
> To avoid this ambiguity it is best to avoid using ''for any x'' when you need to be rigorous.
> 
> ¿Es parecido en castellano con: qualquier, algunos y todos?


 
The different uses of "any" in English don't translate in Spanish with the same word. You need different words to translate the different meanings of "any."

For example:

1) Have you read *any* book this week? = ¿Has leído *algún* llibro esta semana?

2) I can beat *any* of them in an uphill race = Le puedo ganar a *cualquiera* de ellos en una carrera cuesta arriba.

3) I didn't eat *any* of the oranges = No comí *ninguna* de las naranjas.

As you can see in this examples, 

1) any = algún
2) any = cualquiera
3) any = ninguna

Was this what you were asking?


----------



## Outsider

I don't think Edwin was asking a question; he was just slapping my wrist because of an incorrect statement I made above.


----------



## Edwin

sergio11 said:
			
		

> The different uses of "any" in English don't translate in Spanish with the same word. You need different words to translate the different meanings of "any."
> 
> For example:
> 
> 1) Have you read *any* book this week? = ¿Has leído *algún* llibro esta semana?
> 
> 2) I can beat *any* of them in an uphill race = Le puedo ganar a *cualquiera* de ellos en una carrera cuesta arriba.
> 
> 3) I didn't eat *any* of the oranges = No comí *ninguna* de las naranjas.
> 
> As you can see in this examples,
> 
> 1) any = algún
> 2) any = cualquiera
> 3) any = ninguna
> 
> Was this what you were asking?



Buenos ejemplos. 

Tambien quiero plantear la pregunta: Es que la frase

A *''Es verdad por qualquier x?'',*  (Is it true for any x?)

se puede interpretar en ambos sentidos:

B *''Es verdad por algun x?" *  (Is it true for some x?)

y/o

C *''Es verdad por todos x''* (Is it true for all x?)

Adivino que en castellano A = C pero A es diferente que B? Tengo razon? O es  ambiguo como en ingles?


----------



## Edwin

Outsider said:
			
		

> I don't think Edwin was asking a question; he was just slapping my wrist because of an incorrect statement I made above.



I was just pointing out how confusing "any'' can be sometimes.


----------



## jmx

Edwin said:
			
		

> Buenos ejemplos.
> 
> Tambien quiero plantear la pregunta: Es que la frase
> 
> A *''Es verdad por qualquier x?'',* (Is it true for any x?)
> 
> se puede interpretar en ambos sentidos:
> 
> B *''Es verdad por algun x?" *(Is it true for some x?)
> 
> y/o
> 
> C *''Es verdad por todos x''* (Is it true for all x?)
> 
> Adivino que en castellano A = C pero A es diferente que B? Tengo razon? O es ambiguo como en ingles?


Para empezar :

Is it true for any x? -> ¿ es verdad *para* cualquier X ? 

De todos modos esta construcción es un poco artificial en castellano. Pondré un ejemplo más concreto :

Los japoneses comen arroz.
A - ¿ Es eso cierto para cualquier japonés ?
B - ¿ Es eso cierto para cualquiera de los japoneses ?
C - ¿ Es eso cierto para todos los japoneses ?
D - ¿ Es eso cierto para todo japonés ?
Z - ¿ Es eso cierto para algún japonés ?

*En este contexto*, A, B, C y D son equivalentes, Z no, de hecho bastaría que un solo japonés comiera arroz para que la respuesta a Z fuera "sí".


----------



## Edwin

jmartins said:
			
		

> Para empezar :
> 
> Is it true for any x? -> ¿ es verdad *para* cualquier X ?
> 
> De todos modos esta construcción es un poco artificial en castellano. Pondré un ejemplo más concreto :
> 
> Los japoneses comen arroz.
> A - ¿ Es eso cierto para cualquier japonés ?
> B - ¿ Es eso cierto para cualquiera de los japoneses ?
> C - ¿ Es eso cierto para todos los japoneses ?
> D - ¿ Es eso cierto para todo japonés ?
> Z - ¿ Es eso cierto para algún japonés ?
> 
> *En este contexto*, A, B, C y D son equivalentes, Z no, de hecho bastaría que un solo japonés comiera arroz para que la respuesta a Z fuera "sí".




Muchas gracias, jmartins. 

Entonces ''true or false'' sería "cierto o falso'' en vez de ''verdad o falso''? 

Algún dia voy a aprender como  usar por y para correctamente.


----------



## Phryne

_True or false _ = _verdadero o falso_


----------



## jmx

Edwin said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, jmartins.
> 
> Entonces ''true or false'' sería "cierto o falso'' en vez de ''verdad o falso''?
> 
> Algún dia voy a aprender como usar por y para correctamente.


Como regla general :

es cierto = es verdad = es verdadero

aunque "es verdadero" suena un poco raro, no sé por qué. De todos modos hay matices en la manera en que se usan estas 3 palabras que serían complicados de explicar, y si intentara hacerlo posiblemente me dejaría algún detalle importante. Por eso, la verdad, prefiero dejar el tema para otra persona con más ganas, o para un diccionario.


----------



## Philippa

jacinta said:
			
		

> When *cualquiera* is used after a noun of either gender, it takes on a slightly pejorative meaning.
> Sale con una mujer cualquiera.  He goes out with any woman. (whoever's available)
> Podemos ir a un cine cualquiera para pasar el rato.  We can go to any (old) movie to kill time


Hola amigos de gramática

Puedo preguntar algo más sobre los distintos significados de cualquier/cualquiera antes y después del sustantivo......

Mi hoja de trabajo :sigh!: tiene
Antes del sustantivo
Me interesa *cualquier* película española I'm interested in any Spanish film.
Después del sustantivo
Vamos a alquilar una película *cualquiera* Let's rent any old film.

No me parece muy diferentes así que miré en el diccionario. Pensé que he entendido los 2 significados y .......están las dos palabras después del sustantivo     Help!!!

1   (indefinido, no importa cual) any: coge un libro *cualquiera*, take any book 
2   (corriente, poco importante) ordinary: no es un libro *cualquiera*, it isn't just any book

Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

> No me parece muy diferentes así que miré en el diccionario. Pensé que he entendido los 2 significados y .......están las dos palabras después del sustantivo    Help!!!


*Pero está bien, Philippa, es como vos misma lo dijiste: Antes del sustantivo: "cualquier"; después del sustantivo "cualquiera" (si estamos hablando de adjetivo)*


----------



## Philippa

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Pero está bien, Philippa, es como vos misma lo dijiste: Antes del sustantivo: "cualquier"; después del sustantivo "cualquiera" (si estamos hablando de adjetivo)*


Sí, pero ¿tiene distintos significados antes y después del sustantivo? ¿Cuáles son exactamente?  
Gracias and sorry to be so dim about this!!
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

> Sí, pero ¿tiene distintos significados antes y después del sustantivo? ¿Cuáles son exactamente?


*No, no, it's absolutely the same: ADJECTIVE. Remember that in Spanish you can place the adjectives before or after the nouns.*


----------



## jacinta

Phillipa,

Judging from the answers you have received from my great teacher Rayines, you can use the word before or after.  I was taught that the translation is slightly different when cualquiera follows the noun, especially in the example I gave with woman.  By placing it after the noun, you are emphasising *any* and in English, it would translate to *any old*.  This is what I've learned, so someone should correct me now or I will continue to use it this way.  I normally say cualquier libro, cualquier papel anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rayines

> my great teacher Rayines


    *glp,ehem...glp...*


> By placing it after the noun, you are emphasising *any* and in English, it would translate to *any old*


*What do you mean by old....Old? I don't think that "cualquiera" after the noun has this meaning.*


----------



## Edwin

Rayines said:
			
		

> *glp,ehem...glp...**What do you mean by old....Old? I don't think that "cualquiera" after the noun has this meaning.*



It's not easy for me to explain the difference between ''any book'' and ''any old book''.  No tiene nada que ver con ''viejo''.   I think it is more of an informal way to emphasize ''any''.   I was able to find the following definitions at www.onelook.com

2 entries found for any old.
any old:
No particular, whichever or whatever, as in Any old brand of detergent suits me. [Colloquial; mid-1800s]

Source: The American Heritage® Dictionary of Idioms by Christine Ammer.
Copyright © 1997 by The Christine Ammer 1992 Trust. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company.

any old
adj : being any unspecified one; used for emphasis; "any old time"; "any old place" 
Source: WordNet ® 2.0, © 2003 Princeton University



You will find lots of examples here Google Search for "any old"


----------



## Philippa

I've now looked in all my grammar books (all 3 of them!!) and on some Internet grammar sites. Nowhere is cualquier/cualquiera listed as an adjective that changes its meaning before or after a noun. Example list 
But interestingly....


> Meaning-changing adjectives: Some adjectives change in meaning (or at least in English translation) depending on whether they're placed before or after the noun. *Generally, the adjectives placed after nouns have an objective meaning or one that carries little or no emotional content, while one placed before the noun can indicate something about how the speaker feels toward the person or thing being described.*
> Example: Mi viejo amigo, my longtime friend; mi amigo viejo, my elderly friend.


From here 
and a similar point here 
It seems that cualquier/cualquiera is the other way round to this, from my worksheet and Jacinta's previous knowledge - before the noun it's got its normal meaning and after the noun it has a more emotional bit 'any old film, it really doesn't matter which, I don't care!' meaning. Perhaps this is because it's usual position is before the noun so it's emotional/extra meaning comes from it being in the different place.
Hmmm! ¿Qué opináis, Inés y compañía?
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

> ¿Qué opináis, Inés y compañía?


*Hola, Phil.!: Pienso que es así, pero que, como siempre, depende del contexto.* *(Gramática "Inés"): Si estás hablando de objetos, acepto que pueda haber una diferencia muy sutil, casi imperceptible: "Compra cualquier libro"/"Compra un libro cualquiera" (yo diría que es lo mismo). "Ve a cualquier panadería"/"Ve a una panadería cualquiera" (es lo mismo; estás dando a entender que no tiene que ir a la panadería "Los panes crocantes". Sí?)*

*Refiriéndonos a los adjetivos en general, en los ejemplos que da Philippa, está perfecto (viejo), con adjetivos que tienen dos tipos de significación, y entonces se marca una diferencia.*

*Volviendo a cualquiera, cuando se atribuye a una persona, en especial a una mujer, como se dijo en algún mensaje anterior, se puede usar peyorativamente cuando va después, o cuando se dice "Es una cualquiera". Pero si se está hablando de alguien y se dice: "Se casó con cualquier mujer", o "Se casó con una mujer cualquiera", después de todo, no hay mucha diferencia (Salvo que la segunda sea dicha desde el prejuicio, lo cual muchas veces sucede). O uno/a no se casa siempre con algún/a/cualquier mujer/hombre, o con un/a hombre/mujer cualquiera?; después de todo, todos somos un poco "cualesquiera" (Filosofía "Inés").*

*Para concluir: Con los adjetivos en general, seguir las indicaciones de Philippa, prestando atención al cambio de sentido.*
*Con cualquier/cualquiera yo no me preocuparía tanto. En lenguaje coloquial, acá en Argentina lo usamos indistintamente. Ahora que, si trabajan en literatura o traducción....sí prestar un poco más de atención. Sí? . Y felicitaciones a los angloparlantes por sus búsquedas!*


----------



## sergio11

Creo que la confusión surge de que están tratando "cualquier" y "cualquiera" como adjetivos calificativos, pero "cualquier" y "cualquiera" se comportan como adjetivos demostrativos, es decir, como "este, ese y aquel, estos, esos y aquellos". 

Por ende, la diferencia entre "cualquier libro" y "un libro cualquiera" es la misma que entre "este libro" y "el libro éste" o "aquel libro" y "el libro aquél". El énfasis que se da al adjetivo al ponerlo detrás es tal, que además del significado original, recluta matices adicionales, que a veces dependen del contexto de la conversación en cuanto a su significado exacto (y quizá, de acuerdo con el contexto, podrían significar lo mismo o no, como dijo Inés).

Las traducciones que se dieron al principio, "any", "any old", etc., a mi parecer están bien, porque pese a que no son traducciones literales palabra por palabra, captan y expresan el sentido de lo que se quiere decir.


----------



## sergio11

jacinta said:
			
		

> Cualquier(a):
> 
> This is a funny word because when it is used as an adjective, it loses the a when used with a feminine noun:
> cualquier libro
> cualquier lugar
> cualquier mujer
> cualquier habitación
> 
> When you use the preposition de, the feminine and masculine are used:
> 
> Puede usar cualquiera de las habitaciones.
> *Puede leer cualquier de los libros*.


 
I apologize for going back to the first page, but it appears that nobody addressed this one:  you cannot use cualquier in that situation.  It has to be *cualquiera*, because you are using it as a pronoun, not as an adjective.

I cannot comment on the rule with certainty, because I have not given it enough thought, but it seems to me that when you use "de" it should be always "cualquiera", ending with the "a", since in that case it is always a pronoun.


----------



## Rayines

Mirá, Sergio, lo dice muy bien Carlos 1980 en #8.


----------



## jacinta

And in your own post #14!  Thanks, Sergio.  I am clear now on this.  Always a good thing!

jacinta


----------

